# Extremely Confused about UPS *URGENT*



## virajk (Nov 11, 2012)

I am buying a new system, however I already have a Power Supply and Gfx card. My config will have these major power drawing components

GTX 460 - 160 Watts
Intel i3 2120/2100 - 65 Watts
Monitor: 20"
Other components being the same with maybe a TV tuner and a cpu cooler.

My power supply is Rosewill Stallion 500 Watts which has about 66.67% efficiency. The last time I used a Powercom 360W UPS with the config (different cpu but same gfx and psu) the ups would beep and die on full load,that is even when the current is still present and UPS is *not* on backup. 

Now with a new config coming up I am so confused on what UPS to buy. I know about efficiency with regards to PSU but totally blank on the UPS side. There are many terms which baffle me, like VA, Wattage, Current Drawn. All I want is a good UPS which could handle the power drawn by the PSU on load and should be cost effective. Also just clarify some technical terms I mentioned.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

a good 650VA UPS from APC ( @ ~3k)  is what you need - if you need longer backup time get the 1/1.1 KVA model


----------



## virajk (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> a good 650VA UPS from APC ( @ ~3k)  is what you need - if you need longer backup time get the 1/1.1 KVA model




Thanks. As per my calculations my total wattage will come to 352 Watts on load and given that I have 66.77% efficiency the total power drawn from the UPS by my PSU will be 530 Watts. So will a 650VA UPS work fine ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

as per my calculation your pc will draw around ~300W from wall socket with the monitor attached  but you can go for a higher capacity UPS always for longer backup time and peace of mind  1/1.1 KVA APC UPS will cost your around 5k.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

APC is a trusted brand?

I own a 600vA unit from intex, and it dies in the manner of the OP's old UPS. Is this normal? Can a APC work for me? Or did i get a shitty unit?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 13, 2012)

I own a microtek 800VA UPS and its been running fine for 2 years now. Powers my PC1(see sign) with LG 24" LED for 49min. You have to change both batteries after every year.
Cost- 4k


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> APC is a trusted brand?
> 
> I own a 600vA unit from intex, and it dies in the manner of the OP's old UPS. Is this normal? Can a APC work for me? Or did i get a shitty unit?



APC is good - offers 2 years on-site warranty so you can get some peace of mind


----------



## virajk (Nov 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> as per my calculation your pc will draw around ~300W from wall socket with the monitor attached  but you can go for a higher capacity UPS always for longer backup time and peace of mind  1/1.1 KVA APC UPS will cost your around 5k.



Im booting up a dead thread.

Consider this, a website I visited online calculated that the total power needed to drive my computer would be 352 Watts. Given that my PSU efficiency is 66.67% it goes this way - 

.667 = Power supplied by the PSU to the components/Power drawn by the PSU from the UPS

.667 = 352/Power drawn by the PSU from the UPS

Power drawn by the PSU from the UPS = 352/.667 
                                                    = 527 Watts

So dont I need a UPS which supports at least 530 Watts, not to mention a 30Watt Monitor & Speakers connected to it increasing the total power draw from the UPS to ~ 570 Watts.

HELP ME HERE !!!

Website link : eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2012)

APC is like the great grand daddy of power backup systems.. go for APC eyes closed


----------

